# Ability to set off Peak download times.



## SparkeyinVA (Jan 5, 2016)

The idea. Have the option to set up a custom off Peak schedule time for when the TiVo will call home to get new program data and system updates. 

Why: Many people do not have unlimited access to high speed internet. For example, where I live I only have satellite internet available where I live. (hughesnet) Satellite internet while fast only offers small download amounts (about 15GB) during the day and large amounts of data (about 50 to 100GB) late at night (off peak). 

This feature would be a great help in not requaring the use of the very limited daytime data limits. 

I welcome everyone's input. 

SparkeyinVA.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVos are constantly talking to the server, so if data is a concern you might want to consider an alternative. With newer units (Premiere and newer) the UI is constantly in contact with their servers. Every time you search, every you bring up My Shows, even that little bar across the top that refreshes every minute or two. They're all talking to TiVos servers to make that happen. The guide data downloads are minimal in comparison.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

SparkeyinVA said:


> The idea. Have the option to set up a custom off Peak schedule time for when the TiVo will call home to get new program data and system updates.
> 
> Why: Many people do not have unlimited access to high speed internet. For example, where I live I only have satellite internet available where I live. (hughesnet) Satellite internet while fast only offers small download amounts (about 15GB) during the day and large amounts of data (about 50 to 100GB) late at night (off peak).
> 
> ...


How many users? I'm single and my usage for December was 30GB. That's for a lot of Pandora, some small TV streaming and a lot of internet. I also have two Roamios, two Premieres and two Minis.


----------



## SparkeyinVA (Jan 5, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> How many users?


We usually go through our Daytime data by the 10th of each month. After that the download slowdown to KB/S range.



Dan203 said:


> so if data is a concern you might want to consider an alternative.


If I had other options for High speed internet I would go for it in a heartbeat.



Dan203 said:


> The guide data downloads are minimal in comparison.


The guide data may be minimal, but the updates are not. The last update consumed close to 600MB of data.

The main idea is to have a way to control how the Tivo consumes the data.

SparkeyinVA


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

SparkeyinVA said:


> The main idea is to have a way to control how the Tivo consumes the data.
> SparkeyinVA


My router has the ability to set hours of operation. Just an idea.


----------

